# Datei wird nicht gelöscht mit file.delete()



## Tauber (9. Jan 2014)

Hey Leute,

in beide Bedingungen kommt mein Programm rein, daher hat file.delete() die Datei wohl nicht gelöscht. Ich habe gehört es kann daran liegen, dass eventuell noch Zugriff auf die Datei an ist, allerdings wie schließe ich alle derzeitigen Zugriffe, sodass die Datei wirklich gelöscht werden kann?

```
boolean deleted = false;
        
		if(file.exists()){
            file.delete();
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Datei existiert und wurde gelöscht"); // Hier kommen wir rein
        }
		
        if(file.exists()) {
        	deleted = false;
        	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Datei existiert trotzdem noch"); // Hier komischerweise auch
        }
```


----------



## TheSorm (9. Jan 2014)

hm ich glaube mit file.close();


----------



## Tauber (9. Jan 2014)

Die Methode gibt es beim Typ File leider nicht -.-


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (9. Jan 2014)

also mit dem bisschen code kann man wirklich nur raten ... da wäre schon mal mehr nötig
ansonsten : wenn dein code keine handles mehr offen hält ist das file vermutlich noch durch einen anderen prozess gelockt
müsste man mit locking mal testen


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Jan 2014)

Moin,



Tauber hat gesagt.:


> in beide Bedingungen kommt mein Programm rein, daher hat file.delete() die Datei wohl nicht gelöscht.


hmm, ich mache das eigentlich genauso ...

(a) zuerst mal liefert Dir *file.delete()* ein bool'schen Wert zurück, den Du abfragen könntest!
(b) setze danach mal *file = null* 
(c) wie ist *file* deklariert rsdp. initialisiert?

Aber ohne vollständigen Code wird es schwer !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tauber (9. Jan 2014)

```
private static File txtFile;
```

€: Mein Fehler, hatte einen Reader nicht geschlossen. Funktioniert jetzt, danke


----------

